# Where in Italy to move?



## danm2010

Im moving to Itlay in a couple of months but unsure were about to go, am looking to teach english and looking for reasonably priced apartments any ideas were?

thanks hope to hear some feedback
Daniel


----------



## sheilamarsco

wow that's a big question....where in italy....well i guess it depends on your age and preferences if you like it quiet and peaceful yet within reach of large towns there are lots of little villages and towns around pescara and teramo in abruzzo. abruzzo has beautiful scenery lovely beaches and an airport and is relatively cheap re renting/buying property, but italy is so diverse and beautiful wherever you go you'd need to narrow your search a little before anyone could give you some info.


----------



## oldjerry

You say you are looking to teach English,unless you have a private source of income it might be an idea to find a job first then go there.(you'll then have the time and income to have a good look round and move again if necessary).That apart,it's a really big question,everybody will have their own opinion, but I would say that 'Italy' is single entity only in constitutional terms,it's seems to me to still be a collection of different states with a common football team,a love of good food,and a healthy distrust of authority(that's why I wouldn't live anywhere else).So it depends on what you like,but as I say,it might be best to go initially where you can find work in these difficult times.




!


----------



## danm2010

sheilamarsco said:


> wow that's a big question....where in italy....well i guess it depends on your age and preferences if you like it quiet and peaceful yet within reach of large towns there are lots of little villages and towns around pescara and teramo in abruzzo. abruzzo has beautiful scenery lovely beaches and an airport and is relatively cheap re renting/buying property, but italy is so diverse and beautiful wherever you go you'd need to narrow your search a little before anyone could give you some info.



Hi thanks for replying, i will be 20years old time i move so im looking on goin somewere with nice bars and restaurants, no were to quiet, ive always liked Rome but its quite expensive to rent apartments, and aslo would have to go somewere with a wide range of schools so i can teach English. i'll look into the places you said thanks. Of what ive said do you no any where like this?


----------



## danm2010

oldjerry said:


> You say you are looking to teach English,unless you have a private source of income it might be an idea to find a job first then go there.(you'll then have the time and income to have a good look round and move again if necessary).That apart,it's a really big question,everybody will have their own opinion, but I would say that 'Italy' is single entity only in constitutional terms,it's seems to me to still be a collection of different states with a common football team,a love of good food,and a healthy distrust of authority(that's why I wouldn't live anywhere else).So it depends on what you like,but as I say,it might be best to go initially where you can find work in these difficult times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !




Hi thanks for your advice, im awear that all over italy there hiring for English teachers its just finding the right place to go and look, am currently in the UK so id ive have to travel over to italy for job interviews and to find accommodation its just looking for the right place start. Romes a good example great place but it is expensive to rent appartments. i'm looking for somewere with good bars and restaurants good night life not to quite.


----------



## oldjerry

danm2010 said:


> Hi thanks for your advice, im awear that all over italy there hiring for English teachers its just finding the right place to go and look,


Well ,that's not my experience,( I'm a trained, experienced, secondary teacher with a TEFL qualification from Cambridge),I really would encourage you to put something together first,there are English Lang. schools,but your'e as well off applying to them from the UK.(the contracts tend to be short,and the hours long).I don't want to discourage you, but research this as thoroughly as you can.


Good luck, and best wishes.


----------



## flawed

danm2010 said:


> Hi thanks for your advice, im awear that all over italy there hiring for English teachers its just finding the right place to go and look, am currently in the UK so id ive have to travel over to italy for job interviews and to find accommodation its just looking for the right place start. Romes a good example great place but it is expensive to rent appartments. i'm looking for somewere with good bars and restaurants good night life not to quite.


my daughter (Australian) has been teaching primary in Dubai, for 2 years. She has a tefl qualification to teach English and speaks french and italian

She would be interested in teaching in Abruzzo (near Ofena) or in the UK. She is 25
and soon to be married. Are there work opportunities for her ? Her fiancée is working in security at the moment, but he is an experienced plumber.


----------



## oldjerry

flawed said:


> my daughter (Australian) has been teaching primary in Dubai, for 2 years. She has a tefl qualification to teach English and speaks french and italian
> 
> She would be interested in teaching in Abruzzo (near Ofena) or in the UK. She is 25
> and soon to be married. Are there work opportunities for her ? Her fiancée is working in security at the moment, but he is an experienced plumber.


If her Italian is to a good standard it's a good start.I would just be a bit cautious about chucking every thing up and moving to a bit of Italy you like,thinking you'll cruise into a TEFL job on your doorstep.Maybe you will,I hope you do,my advice would always be set something up before you go.Remember,many TEFL jobs are short contracts(hence single young people do them for a while then move on)Most importantly,there's a recession , there aint much work around for anyone.Hope this doesn't sound too negative,best wishes to your daughter and her fiancee.


----------



## danm2010

flawed said:


> my daughter (Australian) has been teaching primary in Dubai, for 2 years. She has a tefl qualification to teach English and speaks french and italian
> 
> She would be interested in teaching in Abruzzo (near Ofena) or in the UK. She is 25
> and soon to be married. Are there work opportunities for her ? Her fiancée is working in security at the moment, but he is an experienced plumber.



Hi, there are a few places around Italy were there are hiring from what ive seen online its just finding the right place, if shes set on a place to move to in Italy i suggest search alot on the area to see if there are any English teaching jobs around and maybe contact them. As for teaching in the UK she wouldnt be able to to teach English with TEFL qualification (as English is already are native language) she would have to go to college/university to gain the right qualifications to become a English teacher here. Im currently starting the TEFL course myself and hoping to move to in Italy in January, the main thing ive been doing is alot of research on the areas. hope this helps


----------



## sheilamarsco

she might not get a job straight away but the fact that she speaks italian is a great start and her partner will not be short of employment as a plumber always in demand here. best wishes


----------



## flawed

sheilamarsco said:


> she might not get a job straight away but the fact that she speaks italian is a great start and her partner will not be short of employment as a plumber always in demand here. best wishes


Thanks for the replies. Lots for her to think about. She will do plenty or research before she makes a move. I only mentioned ofena as we have a house there, so free accommodation. 

I thought foreigners were not allowed to work in Italy? so hadn't really looked.


----------



## oldjerry

sheilamarsco said:


> she might not get a job straight away but the fact that she speaks italian is a great start and her partner will not be short of employment as a plumber always in demand here. best wishes


Yes Shiela, but she and her fiancee are non E.U. doesn't that complicate things?

Jerry.


----------



## sheilamarsco

*where in italy to move*

yes i guess that does make a difference but wouldn't he be able to work self employed? if he has a visa sorted out then surely he can do work locally to where they settle, must admit i don't know the rules and regs for non eu i'm sure there'll be lots of info from others who do know about this




oldjerry said:


> Yes Shiela, but she and her fiancee are non E.U. doesn't that complicate things?
> 
> Jerry.


----------

